# Can you put brown coat on if it's going to rain?



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

On traditional 3 coat stucco it would not be a problem. You are using synthetic stucco, and I would go by what your installer says, since he is the one that will be warrantying the work.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Conventional stucco is still around, but it’s not alone. There are now at least 35
different modified, proprietary hard-coat stucco systems on the market and more than 30
varieties of exterior insulation & finish systems (EIFS) that have the look of stucco. With
products continually leaving and entering the market, and new hybridized systems
coming along that combine the characteristics of EIFS and hard-coat systems, it’s hard to
keep track, much less understand them all.

I think that would do for your problem. 

Dana


----------



## kawendtco (Oct 5, 2007)

if you are getting water in even after all the flashing has supposedly been installed, the stucco isnt going to keep things dry in the long run. somewhere there isnt any flashing or improperly done, allowing water to intrude. stucco may keep it out, but i would sure look for the problem BEFORE the stucco is installed.


----------

